# If you have some free time and you're artistic/creative, Could you edit this for me?



## ItsGee (Feb 25, 2013)

I took this picture so I could edit like a colorful splatter/abstract effect on the other side of my head on the wall, But after a few failed attempts of messing about with Brushes I decided to give up as my artistic side isn't very dapper. 
If you're bored or fancy something to take up so free time, editing this picture for me would be highly appreciated! You can do whatever you think will make it look better! Thank'you!


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll start by cloning out the tongue ring.


----------



## deeky (Feb 25, 2013)

Self-inflicted gunshot to the head + colorful splatter on the wall = quite distasteful

Really?


----------



## Lmphotos (Feb 25, 2013)

That is scary you would want something like that..... Is that in style?


----------



## kathyt (Feb 25, 2013)

No thank you.


----------



## ItsGee (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess I didn't think too deeply about it unlike some, Just thought It would be a cool idea haha.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know about photoshopping what you wanted.. but i'm definitely using your pictures for other inappropriate photoshops.


----------



## Benco (Feb 25, 2013)

Paint the splatter on the wall*. Re-shoot the photo.

Job's a good 'un.



*and don't pretend that you haven't got a spraycan to hand.


----------



## Designer (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, Gee.  Before this thread is locked, I would suggest that your idea will seem cool to mostly youngsters such as yourself.  I'm way too old to think this is a good idea.  Don't some of your mates have the photoshop skills to fix this for you?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> I'll start by cloning out the tongue ring.



It's not a ring, it's a stud.   Also, aperture is not spelled "aperature." Just a heads up, as I've seen you misspell it 8 times. 

OP, there has been a lot of gun violence in the US lately. I see that you're from the UK, but you should be informed that most likely the American readership of the forum will not support your efforts and vision.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > I'll start by cloning out the tongue ring.
> ...



i'll call it i dont give a f*ckature how's that for spelling?:lmao:

P.s. didn't you leave this forum months ago? Or was that just a cry for attention?

And also - 

http://www.google.com/search?q=tong...y20QGmkIDACg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667

I guess you can call it a tongue ring. Go figure.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

Also - permanently means forever.


----------



## Mully (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> i'll call it i dont give a f*ckature how's that for spelling?:lmao:
> 
> P.s. didn't you leave this forum months ago? Or was that just a cry for attention?
> 
> ...



I was simply stating that if you were to be involved in a profession that you should know how to spell the most basic of terminology. I find it kind of off-putting that you don't, considering this is a text based forum where the word is spelled all the time. If you have a learning disability, then I apologize for publicizing it. That was not my intent. 

Additionally, the reason I came back was because a LOT of people reached out to me via PM saying that they wish I didn't leave, and that they agreed with the points I made in the post you referenced. I also added everyone that I had an issue with to my ignore list. So I came back and posted far less frequently. Knowing what I know now, you also will make a great addition to my ignore list. Thanks you. Hopefully you can get the terminology ironed out, and if not I'm sure someone else can help you. Take care!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2013)

Mully said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=37304"/>



This has indescribable levels of win. Wish I could nominate it for POTM.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

Typical Mass-holes. Never have anything worthwhile to say.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > i'll call it i dont give a f*ckature how's that for spelling?:lmao:
> ...



No learning disability. 9/10 of my post come from a cell phone.  I'm sure TONS of people BEGGED you to come back.  With portraits like this who wouldn't want your knowledge here(yay! blow outs and bad composition! --how do I do that!?) ?  I've gotten many PM's saying "ignore tyler, hes a d*ck".  So it must be everyone ELSE with the problem.. all the people on your ignore list, and all the people messaging me must be the wrong ones here.  I don't claim to be a professional photographer.  I work with mutual funds.  Glad I'm on your ignore list, I consider those the people with taste, and find myself honored to be counted among them.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> Typical Mass-holes. Never have anything worthwhile to say.



It's ok. We'll use two syllable words for you Tennessee. We know dem dere words be hards to understands.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



I am quite sure there are many that wished Tyler would return. I am equally certain that those that "ignore tyler, hes a d*ck", are pretty huge pr*cks themselves. There are plenty of those here and most know who they are.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 25, 2013)

Can someone Photohop some splatter on the other side of this thread and call it over?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Mass-holes. Never have anything worthwhile to say.
> ...



Yeah that's right. Funny, I didn't mention your name, but you took offense. By the way, I just moved away from there two months ago, because I couldnt stand all of the arrogant people like yourself.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...




It's interesting.. when you click on HughGuessWhos profile and look at his "activity" it gives you a blend of hugh and o hey tyler.  Seems to me like some IP sharing.. most likely the same person.  No wonder he agrees with himself.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > HughGuessWho said:
> ...



I'll break it down for ya southerner.. 1 person from MA posting in here, people can draw the obvious conclusions. I know it's hard for you to "put things together" but it's easy for us edumacated folks.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



You are clueless. Tyler is in Maine, I am in Southeast Tennessee, and we are sharing IP's?

Try again. I repeat... Typical Mass-holes. Never have anything worthwhile to say.


----------



## Mully (Feb 25, 2013)

^^^^^ Thanks ...I could not help myself   The sad part is he will probably like it.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

And when you click activity for o hey tyler.. you get some of hughs info in there too.. hmmmm


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > HughGuessWho said:
> ...



Yeah, I can write my location too. Watch this. I'll be form Tennessee shortly too.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



Of course. You are making my case for me.
There are no intelligent people outside of Massachusetts, right?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2013)

Baaaahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my god! loook IM IN TENNESSEE I CANT BE A M*******. IP addresses don't lie.  It's just odd you and tyler show up in each others profile when you click as activity.  Seems to me the website might be aggregating data based on IP address and adding to activity instead of name.. maybe? Not sure.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



You caught me. You are a freaking genius.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't really think youre the same person, its just cute how you guys love each other so much.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > HughGuessWho said:
> ...



Oh, there are. You just aren't one of them in my book.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> Oh my god! loook IM IN TENNESSEE I CANT BE A M*******. IP addresses don't lie.  It's just odd you and tyler show up in each others profile when you click as activity.  Seems to me the website might be aggregating data based on IP address and adding to activity instead of name.. maybe? Not sure.


Based on this, I find you to be an idiot.

You are making wild assumptions based on something you don't understand the workings of.
But do carry on, this is some hilarious shít here!


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god! loook IM IN TENNESSEE I CANT BE A M*******. IP addresses don't lie.  It's just odd you and tyler show up in each others profile when you click as activity.  Seems to me the website might be aggregating data based on IP address and adding to activity instead of name.. maybe? Not sure.
> ...



I understand that judging by your profile picture bob ross took up photography.  "I'm just going to paint this little tree here"


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> Oh my god! loook IM IN TENNESSEE I CANT BE A M*******. IP addresses don't lie.  It's just odd you and tyler show up in each others profile when you click as activity.  Seems to me the website might be aggregating data based on IP address and adding to activity instead of name.. maybe? Not sure.




I hate to bust your bubble, because after all, someone from Massachusetts could never be wrong.... but, have you ever heard of friends? If you had one, they would show up on your profile too.

So, please continue to show me how someone from Tennessee is uneducated.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



Again, if you knew WTF you were talking about, you'd know they are "happy trees". *sheeesh*


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 25, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god! loook IM IN TENNESSEE I CANT BE A M*******. IP addresses don't lie.  It's just odd you and tyler show up in each others profile when you click as activity.  Seems to me the website might be aggregating data based on IP address and adding to activity instead of name.. maybe? Not sure.
> ...



Yeah, my friends are real, not kids from the interwebz.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > ceejtank said:
> ...



Yeah, OK. You win. I am so glad you straightened this all out with such wizdom.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2013)

Since work was brought into the discussion that the person who brought it up has no idea about, I might as well throw this in here...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/314085-first-attempt-fashion-photography.html

Nice work. Tell me again how skilled in the art of photography you claim to be? No, really ceej, I find it amusing. 

Also, learn how the latest version of vbulletin works. Thanks.


----------



## Mully (Feb 25, 2013)

This caca is great...puts hair on your chest!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Hugh, can I have my IP address back now? I let you use it for long enough didn't I?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Since work was brought into the discussion that the person who brought it up has no idea about, I might as well throw this in here...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/314085-first-attempt-fashion-photography.html
> 
> ...




WOW, I am impressed now. That is some amazing "fashion photography". Nothing quite that amazing way down here in Tennessee.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Hey Hugh, can I have my IP address back now? I let you use it for long enough didn't I?



I suppose so. I don't even know what it's for, so you can have it back.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 25, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Since work was brought into the discussion that the person who brought it up has no idea about, I might as well throw this in here...
> ...



*ceejtank* never claimed to be a pro... as he stated, he works in Mutual Funds, and doesn't shoot for money! And his shots are as good as many who shoot for money....


----------



## Overread (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok ok ok time to put the toys away guys.


----------

